

Ask HN: Is it better to build out your own back-end or use an online service? - ChelseaT

I'm doing some research and curious about the differences time wise and money wise. Anyone have advice?
======
Spoom
Could you give us a little more context? It's hard to make recommendations
when we don't know what kind of product you're building, the potential size of
your audience, the industry involved, the importance of it, etc. etc.

~~~
ChelseaT
It's not specifically for me building an app it's for a User Guide I'm putting
together for our content on our company's website. That being said, in what
specific situation would it be useful to use a backend service and what type
of situation would make it better to create your own? Or does this depend more
on the developer's experience maybe? I'm also interested in cost differences
overall.

